# Braindead (CBS)



## REBerg (Jun 13, 2016)

Science fiction and political satire. Could be a tasty summer offering, as distinguishing the genres from each other becomes increasingly difficult. 
Premieres tonight (June 13) on CBS.






BrainDead Review: Political Cynicism with a Sci-Fi Twist


----------



## REBerg (Jun 16, 2016)

*1.01 The Insanity Principle: How Extremism in Politics is Threatening Democracy in the 21st Century*

Good intro. About equal parts scifi and politics. I was expecting more humor, but with David Zucker as one of the executive producers, I have high hopes that the ratio will change.

The premise that alien bugs are eating the brains of American politicians, led me to think that I might be watching a documentary.


----------



## Droflet (Jun 17, 2016)

Yeah, I agree. At the moment they seem to be undecided as to what kind of show this it. But perhaps over time it will develop into one (comedy/satire) or the other (Sci Fi/drama.) It certainly has potential.


----------



## REBerg (Aug 31, 2016)

Still watching this blend of sci-fi, politics and comedy. The sc-ifi is pretty hokey -- antlike space bugs eating half of human brains and (depending on what the brain owners are doing at the time) either taking control or making their heads explode. The politics seem like an accurate representation of today's partisan stalemate in D.C. The comedy occasionally rises to the top, making the overall show (for me, anyway) entertaining.


----------

